# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. Էդուարդ_man-ի, Վահիկի և Գալաթեայի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Chuk

Մեկնարկվում է նոր համատեղ պատմվածք. Էդուարդ_man-ը սկսում է, Վահիկը շարունակում է, Գալաթեան ավարտում:

Նախագիծը քննարկելու համար մտեք այստեղ, նոր համատեղ պատմվածք գրելուն մասնակցելու համար գրանցվեք այստեղ:

Մինչ բոլոր երեք մասնակիցների իրենց հատվածները տեղադրելը քննարկումներն այս թեմայում արգելվում են: 
Առաջին մասնակիցն ունի երեք օր՝ իր հատվածը տեղադրելու համար:
Հաջորդ մասնակիցներից ամեն մեկը նախորդ հատվածի տեղադրումից հետո ունի երեք օր ժամանակ՝ շարունակելու համար:
Այդ ընթացքում չգրելու դեպքում ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահելու փոխել մասնակցին: Սա անում եմ՝ հաշվի առնելով նախորդ փորձը: Եթե այս կանոնի հետ անհամաձայնություններ կան, գրեք այս թեմայում:

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

Աշնանային քամին  արդեն այնպես մեղմ չէր, ինչպես  երկու օր առաջ  ու մերթ ընդ մերթ սառը ծանր հոսանքով հարվածում էր կախնաշատ այգու տարբեր անկյունում պատսպարված զույգերին : Սեդան ու Վարդանը իրենց սիրած տեղում էին նստած: Հսկա կաղնին հերոսաբար պահում էր նրանց քամու սառը հարվածներից, որոնք երբեմն դաժանաբար փորձում էին խանգարել նրանց անդորրը:
-Սեդ դու ի՞նչ էիր երազում դառնալ փոքր ժամանակ - ուսին դրած աղջկա փոքրիկ գլուխը շոյելով հարցրեց Վարդանը:
– Ուսուցչուհի. - ոտքերը տերևների մեջ խշշացնելով մի տեսակ երազկոտ տոնով արտասանեց աղջիկը- բայց հայրս ուզում էր իրավաբան դառնաի:
–Եվ սակայն դու ոչ այն դարձար ոչ այն - ցածրաձայն շարունակեց տղան մեղմիկ շոյելով Սեդայի մազերը:
– Այո՛ - ծանր հառաչեց աղջիկը:
– Իսկ ինչու՞ էր հայրդ ուզում, որ դու իրավաբան դառնաս:
Սեդան մի նյարդային շարժում արեց ձեռքով.
– Չգիտեմ – ասաց շատ կարճ:
Սեդան արդեն 2 տարի չէր տեսել հորը: Տեսնելու ցանկություն էլ չուներ:  Ճիշտ է սրտի խորքում խղճում էր նրան, բայց մանկության դառը հիշողությունները դեռ թարմ էին նրա մեջ: 
– Իսկ հայրդ ինչ մասնագետ է, ինչով է նա զբաղվում.– շարունակեց  հարցահարել Վարդանը՝ նկատելով աղջկա տրամադրության կտրուկ փոփոխությունը:
Լռություն տիրեց: Սեդայի կարմրած դեմքն ավելի նյարդային տեսք ստացավ: Սակայն դա շատ կարճ տևեց, նա մի խոր հոգոց հանեց ու նրա աչքերի մեջ այժմ միայն կարելի էր նշմարել խորը տխրություն և ամոթ:  Սակայն Սեդան չէր ուզում հանձնվել, նա փորձում էր ծածկել դա: 
- Դե նա ինժիներ  է եղել.–  հնարավորինս անտարբեր տոնով  շշնջաց հուսալով, որ այսքանով կփակվի տհաճ խոսակցությունը:
-Իսկ որտեղ է նա աշխատում - անողոքաբար շարունակեց Վարդանը: Նա  ցանկանում էր շատ բան իմանալ Սեդայի ընտանիքի մասին: Դա շատ կարևոր էր իր համար, իսկ Սեդան չգիտես ինչու միշտ խուսափում էր նման խոսակցություններից:
Սեդան լուռ էր: Ու դա համբերությունից հանում էր Վարդանին ու գնալով ավելի գրգռում նրա հետքրքրությունը: Նա ուզում էր նորից խոսել, սակայն Սեդան հենց նույն րոպեին շրջվեց, ուղիղ նստեց ու ասաց խզված, բայց հանդարտ տոնով.
– Նա բանտում է:

----------

*e}|{uka* (13.02.2010), A.r.p.i. (08.02.2010), Farfalla (13.02.2010), Sona_Yar (13.02.2010), Դատարկություն (13.02.2010), Ինչուիկ (09.02.2010), Մանուլ (14.02.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Վարդանի հոգում խառնաշփոթ սկսվեց, իրար էին բախվել կարեկցանքը սիրած էակի նկատմամբ ու հետաքրքրասիրությունը: Միտքը պահանջում էր իմանալ ավելին, իսկ սիրտը` հանգիստ թողնել Սեդային իր վշտի հետ: Ցանկացած այլ իրավիճակում Վարդանը կհետևեր բանականությանը, բայց սա այդ դեպքը չէր, նա առաջին անգամ իր կյանքում թույլ տվեց, որ զգացմունքները իշխեն իրեն: 
-Գնա՞նք տուն,-շշնջաց Սեդայի ականջին Վարդանը:
Սեդան ժպտաց:

*****************************************************************************

Արփինեն արդեն սովոր էր գիշերները մենակ քնելուն: Վերջին անգամ տեսել էր ամուսնուն մեկ շաբաթ առաջ, նույնիսկ տեղյակ չէր կենդանի է,թե մեռած: Չնայած նրան դա այդքան էլ չէր հետաքրքրում, ամուսինն իր համար արդեն ոչինչ չէր ներկայացնում, իսկ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ նրա ֆիկտիվ ներկայությունը նույնիսկ  տհաճ էր դարձել իր համար: Միակ բանը, որ ստիպում էր նրան մնալ ամուսնու կողքին նրանց տղան էր, ով դարձել էր միակ լուսավոր կետն Արփինեի կյանքում: 
Արդեն աչքերը կամաց-կամաց փակվում էին, երբ հնչեց դռան զանգը: Գրեթե համոզված լինելով,որ այդ ուշ ժամին եկողը ամուսինն էր, նա մոտեցավ դռանը:
-Վարդա՞ն,- քթի տակ շշնջաց Արփինեն:
-Ես եմ,բացիր դուռը արագ,-լսվեց դռան հետևից Վարդանի խռպոտ և անհանգիստ ձայնը:
Դուռը բացվեց և Վարդանը մի կերպ շնչակտուր իրեն տուն նետեց: Արձակելով ու ու մի կողմ նետելով փողկապը Վարդանը վազեց դեպի սենյակ ու բարձր ձայնով գոռաց.
-Հավաքիր իրերդ ու արթնացրու երեխային, մենք այլևս չենք կարող մնալ այստեղ, մենք հեռանում ենք:
Արփինեն քարացած կանգնած էր անկյունում, նա չհասցրեց նույնիսկ մեկ բառ ասել,երբ հանկարծ լսվեց կրակոցի ձայնը ու փամփուշտը մխրճվեց Արփինեի սրտի մեջ: Երկրորդ փամփուշտն արդեն Վարդանին էր ուղղված, չկարողանալով նույնիսկ տեղից շարժվել Վարդանը արնաշաղախ ընկավ կնոջ կողղքին:
<<Ոչ մի անձնական բան, ընդամենը բիզնես>>,-շշնջաց հանցագործը ու ատրճանակը ևս մի քանի անգամ ծխաց:

*****************************************************************************

-Սիրելիս, ես երջանիկ եմ, որ չմերժեցիր խնդրանքս ու եկար մեր տուն,-ասաց Սեդան:
-Բայց իմացիր,որ ես իմ <<պրինցիպներին>> շատ հազվադեպ եմ դեմ գնում ու այն,որ ես համաձայնվել եմ ծնողներիցդ թաքուն գալ ձեր տուն, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ամեն ինչ կանեմ այնպես,ինչպես դու ասես,-ժպտալով ասաց Վարդանը:
Սեդան ծիծաղեց ու մոտենալով Վարդանին շշնջաց.
-Միևնույն է մեկ համբույրի դիմաց դու կանես իմ սրտի ուզածը:
 -Համբույրի դիմաց չեմ կարծում, բայց այ մեկ բաժակ դառը սուրճ է հնարավոր է փոխի մտադրությունս:
-Իրո՞ք,- քմծիծաղը դեմքին ասաց Սեդան:
-Ճակատիս առկա կնճիռների ողջ լրջությամբ եմ ասում:
-Լավ, համոզեցիր: Դե դու ծանոթացիր տանս հետ, մինչև ես պատրաստեմ սուրճը:
-Ինչպես կասի ապագա տիկինս,- շողոքորթեց Վարդանը:
Սեդայի գնալուց հետո Վարդանը մտածելով, որ հյուրասենյակի հետ դեռ ժամանակ կունենա ծանոթանալու հետ շտապեց տեսնել նաև մյուս սենյակները: Առաջինում առանձնահատուկ ոչինչ չկար, բացի գրադարանից, որը դեռևս անցած դարից չէր բացվել: 
Մտնելով երկրորդ սենյակ Վարդանը շվարեց: Սենյակն ամբողջովին պատված էր ընտանեկան լուսանկարներով, որոնցում Սեդան էր իր ընտանիքի անդամների հետ: Նա պոկեց նկարներից մեկը պատից, որում Սեդան էր մի մարդու հետ: Վարդանը չէր կարող մոռանալ այդ մարդու դեմքը, չէր կարող մոռանալ այդ օրը, երբ դեռ 4 տարեկան հասակում իր աչքի առաջ այդ մարդը սպանեց հորն ու մորը: Դա նա էր, ոչ մի կասկած: Իսկ նկարի մյուս կողմում Սեդայի գրությունն էր ` <<Ես և հայրս>>....

----------

*e}|{uka* (13.02.2010), A.r.p.i. (09.02.2010), Ariadna (09.02.2010), Farfalla (13.02.2010), Sona_Yar (13.02.2010), Yeghoyan (13.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (09.02.2010), Դատարկություն (13.02.2010), Ինչուիկ (09.02.2010), Մանուլ (14.02.2010)

----------


## Գալաթեա

- Սուրճը լավը չի՞, Վարդան:
- Ի՞նչ, - տղան բարձրացրեց գլուխը:
- Մի կում անգամ չարեցիր:
- Լավն է, Սեդ, ապրես:
Լռությունը վերականգնվեց:

Վարդանը հայացքը հառեց Սեդայի դեմքին: Չէր հասկանում՝ ինչպես առաջ չի տեսել ատելի այդ դիմագծերը: Սեդան նման էր հորը: Ինչո՞ւ հիմա նոր տեսավ, հասկացավ, հիշեց... Չէ որ այն նողկալի մարդասպանի դեմքը փորագրածի պես տպվել էր իր ուղեղում: Երբ նա առանց վայրկյան անգամ վարանելու երկու րոպեում իր կյանքը դարձրեց տառապանք, խլեց իրենից ծնողներին, մահապատժի ենթարկեց նրանց... Վարդանը փոքր էր, մոր բարձրացրած աղմուկից հետո սարսափահար թաքնվել էր պահարանի ստվերում՝ կուչ եկած ու մի բուռ դառած, բայց նա հիշում էր այդ դեմքը, հիշում էր, թե ինչպես հետո իրեն վախից կիսամեռ գտան հատակին ընկած, հոր ու մոր արյունով շաղախված, թե ինչպես հետո ուղիղ վեց տարի մորաքրոջ հետ ապրելով ոչ մի բառ չէր արտասանել: Հիշեց ամբողջ կյանքում իրեն ուղեկցած, ատելի դարձած խղճահար հայացքները: Ու չէր մոռացել, երբեք, ոչ մի ապրած իր վայրկյանում չէր մոռացել իր երդումը, որ եթե մի օր  ճակատագիրն իրեն հանդիպեցնի այդ մարդու հետ, դահիճը դառնալու է զոհ: 
Այդքան տարիներ, մինչ Սեդային հանդիպելն ու գժի պես սիրելը իրեն միայն մեկ միտք էր ապրեցնում: որ ինքը սպանելու է իր հոր ու մոր դահճին: 

Սեդայի հայտնելուց հետո նա նորից սկսեց զգալ կյանքի համը... և այն այնքսն լավն էր, այնքան արբեցնող...

- Վարդ, վախեցնում ես  ինձ, ջան, խոսիր էլի: Լավ չե՞ս զգում: 
- Լավ եմ, Սեդ, ես պետք է գնամ, ներիր, - առանց Սեդայի դեմքին նայելու ասաց Վարդանն ու կտրուկ վեր կացավ: Հետո կխոսենք:

* * *

- Հա, Վարդան ջան, իհարկե կնայեմ, ինչի մասին է խոսքը:
Նրանք նստած էին փակ կաֆեում: Վարդանն անթարթ  նայում էր անձրևի կաթիլներին, որ բարակ շիթեր դառնալով՝ հոսում էին կաֆեի պատուհանի վրայով:
- Ես Սեդայից չեմ ուզում հարցնել, Հակոբ, - առանց Հակոբի աչքերին նայելու ասաց Վարդանը, - կարող է վատ զգալ, որ իր հորով եմ հետաքրքրվում,  իսկ ինձ պետք է նրան հանդիպել, խոսել, հասկանալ՝ ով է, ինչ է:
- Իսկ գոնե գիտե՞ս՝ ինչու է նստած:
Վարդանը, մի կերպ զսպելով իրեն խեղդող դառնությունն՝ ասաց.
- Ինչի համար ասես, Հակոբ...ինչ իմանամ... կնայես չէ՞ ձեր բազայում: 
- Անպայման, չմտածես:

* * *

Նուբարաշենի քրեակատարողական հիմկարկության ճանապարհին Վարդանին տարօրինակ հանգստություն էր պատել: Նայեց ձեռքերին. չէին դողում, հանգիստ էին: Միայն ներսն էր ճնշող դատարկություն: 
Միակ բանը, որն իրեն մի փոքր անհանգստացնում էր՝ տեղի չունեցավ: Բանտապահն անձամբ իրեն  չզննեց: Միայն ձեռքի փաթեթը, որտեղ նա խառը ուտելիք էր լցրել՝ ինչ գտել էր իր սառնարանում: 

Տեսակցությունների սենյակը շատ մեծ չէր: Չոր, մաշված նստարանին նստած սպասում էր՝ նյարդային շոշափելով խորը գրպանում դրած զենքը:  
Դռան ճռռոցից վեր թռչելով՝ ազատվեց մտքերից ու նայեց ներս մտնողին: 
Թվաց՝ անցյալն ինքն է կենդանություն առած քայլում ու նստում կիսակոտրած սեղանի մոտ:
- Ո՞վ ես, - անտարբեր ու հոգնած հարցրեց բանտարկյալը:   
- Ելույթ էի պատրաստել, գիտե՞ս.. մոտավորապես 11 տարեկանում եմ առաջին անգամ հայելու առաջ փորձ արել..ու հետո...շատ...երազումդ անգամ չես կարող տեսնել քանի անգամ..
- Տղա ջան... ի՞նչ ես ուզում ինձնից,- բանտարկյալն անկեղծ զարմացած տեսք ուներ:
- Հայրս...մայրս...դեռ լինում են գիշերներ, որ իրենց արյան կարմրությունից կուրացած վեր եմ թռչում, - Վարդանը գրպանից հանեց 9 տարի առաջ ձեռք բերած տասնվեց կրականի Բերետտան ու պահեց կորացած մեջքով տղամարդու գլխին:
- Տղա ջան... պահի էդ խաղալիքդ... ու լուրջ կասկածներ ունեմ, որ ինձ մեկի հետ խառնում ես:

Երեք անգամ հնչած կրակոցից հետո տեսակցության սրահ ներս վազած բանտապահները հայտնաբերեցին գլուխը ձեռքերի մեջ առաջ երիտասարդ տղային՝ ծնկած գետնին և նրա կողքին արյունաշաղաղ տղամարդուն՝ կես-զարմացած կես-խաղաղ դեմքի սառած արտահայտությամբ:  

– Հա, Հակոբ...
- Վարդան, ոնց ես...
- Եսիմ, բուժվում եմ, ասում են՝ լավ կլինի... մինչև դատը:
Հակոբը նյարդային քաշեց սիգարետի ծուխն ու շարունակեց:
- Դու պետք է թողնեիր ինձ մինչև վերջ խոսել, Վարդ... ինչու կախեցիր հեռախոսը... ինչու կորար...  այն մարդը, որ ծնողներիդ էր սպանել... նա պարզապես... ինչ դժվար է բարձրաձայն սա ասել, Վարդ... նա պարզապես դեմքով նման է Սեդայի հորը... անհավատալի, աննորմալ նմանություն...
- Գիտեմ, Հակոբ, արդեն գիտեմ, - մեռած ձայնով ասաց Վարդանը:
- Սեդայի հայրը պարզապես մեղադրվել էր հիմնարկի միջոցները վատնելու մեջ... նա ինժեներ էր... ու կարծես թե՝ սխալմամբ էր մեղադրվել, իրականում տնօրենն էր մեղավոր...
- Հակոբ, - ընդհատեց Վարդանը:
- Ասա, ընկեր:
- Խնդրում եմ, խոսիր Սեդայի հետ ու ասա, որ սիրում եմ իրեն Աննորմալ եմ սիրում: Մեռնելու չափ եմ սիրում... Թող ների... աղաչում եմ...թող ների...

----------

*e}|{uka* (13.02.2010), A.r.p.i. (14.02.2010), Ariadna (15.02.2010), Chilly (14.02.2010), Farfalla (13.02.2010), Sona_Yar (13.02.2010), Yeghoyan (13.02.2010), Yellow Raven (13.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (13.02.2010), Դատարկություն (13.02.2010), Դեկադա (13.02.2010), Մանուլ (14.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (23.02.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

Ա՜յ քեզ վերջաբան... Գալից ամեն ինչ սպասելի է...

----------


## Farfalla

Շատ լավն էր: Սկիզբը կարդալուց նման վերջաբան չէի սպասում: 
Վերջում նույնիսկ հուզվեցի:

----------

Արևհատիկ (13.02.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Լավը չէր :Sad: …
Առանց էդ էլ կյանքում ինչ տխմարություն ասես՝ չի լինում, գոնե հորինելուց լավ բաներ հորինեք, էլի: Ախր լավ բաներն էլ են պատահում կյանքում, չէ՞, հո չեմ ասում՝ իրական կյանքից հեռու բաներ գրեք… Մի խոսքով, կներեք, ահագին աշխատանք կար, բայց ինձ ոչ մի լավ բան չտվեց ոնց որ :Not I: …

----------

Ariadna (23.02.2010), Harcaser (15.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (15.02.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Հա, մի բան էլ. պատմվածքը պատմվածք դարձնելու համար Վահիկի գրածի այն հատվածում, երբ մարդասպանը սպանում է ամուսիններին, «Վարդան» անունը երևի պիտի փոխարինվի մեկ այլ անվամբ. դժվար թե հայր ու որդի նույն անունն ունենային :Think: :

----------

Էդուարդ_man (15.02.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հա, մի բան էլ. պատմվածքը պատմվածք դարձնելու համար Վահիկի գրածի այն հատվածում, երբ մարդասպանը սպանում է ամուսիններին, «Վարդան» անունը երևի պիտի փոխարինվի մեկ այլ անվամբ. դժվար թե հայր ու որդի նույն անունն ունենային:


Հատուկ եմ տենց արել,որ ընթերցողին սկզբում թվա, թե որդու մասինա խոսքը :Smile: 
Իսկ տենց դեպքեր կյանքում լինում են, որ որդուն հոր անունն են դնում: Ճիշտա ոչ այնքան հաճախ, բայց ամեն դեպքում :Smile:

----------

Մանուլ (13.02.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Հա, մի բան էլ. պատմվածքը պատմվածք դարձնելու համար Վահիկի գրածի այն հատվածում, երբ մարդասպանը սպանում է ամուսիններին, «Վարդան» անունը երևի պիտի փոխարինվի մեկ այլ անվամբ. դժվար թե հայր ու որդի նույն անունն ունենային:


Էդ մասը ես էլ չհասկացա  :Think: :

----------


## Chilly

Օֆ, օֆ... էս ինչ մի սյուրպրիզ արիր Գալ...  :Smile:  շնորհակալություն երեքիդ էլ...

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

Պատմվածքի 2րդ մասն ինձ դուր չեկավ, դե 3րդ մասը բնականաբար դրա տրամաբանական շարունակությունն էր այդ պատճառով  դրա համար «մեղավոր չէ»: 
Ասեմ ինչու դուր չեկավ. նմանատիպ կարճ պատմվածքների համար այդքան կտրված մասերը անբնականություն են հաղորդում, հետևաբար նպատակահարմար չեն: Բացի այդ այն որ Սեդայի հայրը սպանել էր Վարդանի ծնողներին լրիվ հնդկական կինոից էր: Ես սպասում էի  կարճ էպոզիդային շարունակություն և վերջաբան, որը կնկարագրեր հենց Սեդայի ու Վարդանի հարաբերությունների փոփոխությունը : Բայց սա իհարկե իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է: Բոլորիդ շնորհակալություն :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Պատմվածքի 2րդ մասն ինձ դուր չեկավ, դե 3րդ մասը բնականաբար դրա տրամաբանական շարունակությունն էր այդ պատճառով  դրա համար «մեղավոր չէ»: 
> Ասեմ ինչու դուր չեկավ. նմանատիպ կարճ պատմվածքների համար այդքան կտրված մասերը անբնականություն են հաղորդում, հետևաբար նպատակահարմար չեն: Բացի այդ այն որ Սեդայի հայրը սպանել էր Վարդանի ծնողներին լրիվ հնդկական կինոից էր: Ես սպասում էի  կարճ էպոզիդային շարունակություն և վերջաբան, որը կնկարագրեր հենց Սեդայի ու Վարդանի հարաբերությունների փոփոխությունը : Բայց սա իհարկե իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է: Բոլորիդ շնորհակալություն


Էդուարդ ջան, առաջին մասը շատ քիչ էր, (ամենայն հավանականությամբ քո մտքին եղած շարունակությունը տարբեր է ստացվածից) ու երկրորդ մասն ուղղակի պարտավոր էր դեպքերը մի քիչ արագ, մի քիչ կտրուկ զարգացնել ու ինձ թվում է, հենց երկրորդ մասի "ինֆորմատիվ" լինելու արդյունքում Գալաթեան ինչպես միշտ հրաշալի ավարտեց  :Wink:

----------


## SSS

գնահատելով ձեր ջանքերը գեղեցիկ պատմվածք ստեղծելու հարցում,ստիպված եմ ասել, որ չափից դուրս հասարակ էր և ահավոր սենտիմենտալ,բավի այդ ձեր մոտ գեղարվեստական խոսքը դեռ շտկվելու տեղ ունի,հուսով եմ չվիրավորեցի,սպասում եմ հաջորդին,վստահ եմ ,այն լավը կլինի

----------


## Գալաթեա

> գնահատելով ձեր ջանքերը գեղեցիկ պատմվածք ստեղծելու հարցում,ստիպված եմ ասել, որ չափից դուրս հասարակ էր և ահավոր սենտիմենտալ,բավի այդ ձեր մոտ գեղարվեստական խոսքը դեռ շտկվելու տեղ ունի,հուսով եմ չվիրավորեցի,սպասում եմ հաջորդին,վստահ եմ ,այն լավը կլինի


Կարելի՞ է հետաքրքրվել, թե կոնկրետ ինչը չհավանեցիք գեղարվեստական խոսքում: 
Ի՞նչն է շտկվելու ենթակա:

----------

Yellow Raven (23.02.2010)

----------


## SSS

խոսքը շատ պարզ է կազմված,նման է 8կամ 10րդ դասարանցու շարադրության,դուք կարող եք դզեր կարծիքը ունեենալ,ամեն դեպքում իմն այսպիսին էր,կլանող որևէ բան չգտա :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> խոսքը շատ պարզ է կազմված,նման է 8կամ 10րդ դասարանցու շարադրության,դուք կարող եք դզեր կարծիքը ունեենալ,ամեն դեպքում իմն այսպիսին էր,կլանող որևէ բան չգտա


Իսկ դուք ձեր կածիքը հիմնավորող որևէ ստեղծագործություն, որ ձեր գրչին է պատկանում, չեք տեղադրի?  :Smile:

----------


## SSS

> Իսկ դուք ձեր կածիքը հիմնավորող որևէ ստեղծագործություն, որ ձեր գրչին է պատկանում, չեք տեղադրի?


 Ես ամենևին նպատակ չունեմ որևէ մեկին ապացուցել ,թե  ինչ որ մեկից լավ եմ գրում,կարծիք հայտնլու համար դա պարտադիր չէ,ես ոչ մեկին էլ ձեռնոց չեմ նետում

----------

Lion (16.03.2010)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> խոսքը շատ պարզ է կազմված,նման է 8կամ 10րդ դասարանցու շարադրության,դուք կարող եք դզեր կարծիքը ունեենալ,ամեն դեպքում իմն այսպիսին էր,կլանող որևէ բան չգտա


Բա 9-րդ դասարանի՞ն ինչ եղավ:
Ինչևէ, ուրախ եմ, որ դպրոցականները սկսել են համեմատության եզր ունենալ առավել տարիքով ստեղծագործողների հետ: Իմ ժամանակով /իսկ դա շաաաաատ վաղուց էր/ պարզապես նախադասություն կազմելն արդեն հերոսություն էր  :Smile: 
Հաջորդ անգամ խոստանում եմ օգտագործել մտավոր և հոգևոր ողջ հարստությունս՝ ձեր բարձր ճաշակին համապատասխանելու համար  :Smile:

----------

Սերխիո (23.02.2010)

----------


## Norton

> խոսքը շատ պարզ է կազմված,նման է 8կամ 10րդ դասարանցու շարադրության,դուք կարող եք *դզեր* կարծիքը ունեենալ,ամեն դեպքում իմն այսպիսին էր,կլանող որևէ բան չգտա


Դե նախ դատողություններից առաջ կարելի էր պարզ նախադասության, շատ պարզ բառը ճիշտ գրել, հետո նոր դատողություններ անել մակերեսայնության մասին: Ի դեպ, էսպիսի սխալներ 1 դասարանում անգամ չեն անում: Մեծատառն էլ չէր խանգարի...

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Դադարեցրեք կարծիքի մասին քննարկումները, շարունակեք քննարկել ստեղծագործությունն ու հիշեք, որ յուրաանչյուր ոք ազատ է իր կարծիքը, թեկուզ բացասական, թեկուզ մեր կարծիքին չհամընկնող, արտահայտել: Նմանատիպ գրառումների շարունակվելու դեպքում ջնջելու եմ ողջ օֆտոպը:*

----------

Norton (23.02.2010), Sphinx (23.02.2010), Շինարար (23.02.2010)

----------


## SSS

կցանկանայի ձեզ տեղյակ պահել, որ այս գրառումներն արել է մեկը ,ով իր ստեղծագործություններով,հաջողությունների է հասել ոչ միայն ՀՀ ում այլև նրա սահմաններից դուրս,և,ի միջի այլոց ,ամենին  հասել է առավել փորձառուների խորհուրդներն  ընդունելով

----------


## Chuk

> կցանկանայի ձեզ տեղյակ պահել, որ այս գրառումներն արել է մեկը ,ով իր ստեղծագործություններով,հաջողությունների է հասել ոչ միայն ՀՀ ում այլև նրա սահմաններից դուրս,և,ի միջի այլոց ,ամենին  հասել է առավել փորձառուների խորհուրդներն  ընդունելով


Թեմայից շեղվում ենք, գրառումները կտեղափոխեմ:
Կարելի՞ է իմանալ այդ մեկի անունը:

----------

Sphinx (23.02.2010)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> կցանկանայի ձեզ տեղյակ պահել, որ այս գրառումներն արել է մեկը ,ով իր ստեղծագործություններով,հաջողությունների է հասել ոչ միայն ՀՀ ում այլև նրա սահմաններից դուրս,և,ի միջի այլոց ,ամենին  հասել է առավել փորձառուների խորհուրդներն  ընդունելով


ՍՍՍ ջան, մենք նմանօրինակ նկրտումներ չունենք՝ մեր ստեղծագործությունները հանել համաշխարհային շուկա, այնպես որ թողեք մեր համեստ կարողությունների համապատասխան գրենք մրենք  :Smile:

----------

ars83 (23.02.2010), Yellow Raven (23.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (23.02.2010), Մանուլ (23.02.2010), Շինարար (23.02.2010), Սերխիո (23.02.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ինձ համար հետաքրքիր էր: Հստակեցնեմ.  :Smile: 
1. Թեմատիկ մուտքը,
2. Հակիրճություն,
3. Կտրուկ շրջադարձեր,
4. Պարզ լեզու:

Սպանություններն ու տխուր թեմանեը ինձ էլ չեն գրավում, բայց էդ հո չի՞ խանգարելու, որ ասեմ. պատմվածքը ստացվել է:  :Smile:  Ապրեք:
Կինոն շատ էր, բայց կինոն էլ կյանքի փորձից է: Անբնական բան չկար: Կտրտված ու առանց երկար-բարակ նկարագրությունների ոճը լավն էր:  :Wink: 
Լեզուն իսկապես պարզ էր, բայց պարզունակ չէր, էդ հաստատ:  :Wink: 
Շատ հավես էին հեղինակից հեղինակ անցումները, միանգամից նուրբ ոճային առանձնահատկությունները զգացվում էին:  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (23.02.2010), Գալաթեա (24.02.2010)

----------

